# Worried About My Groomer



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh no what happened to Swizzle is the fear of all of us that go to new groomers :-( Hope he feels better soon. As a suggestion for any irritation spots try CC Peace and Kindness - I swear by this stuff for any abrasions. 

Sending healing thoughts for your groomer really hope everything is okay!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Does your answer machine record your calls? Can you not get your groomer's sister's number or can you check around to different hospitals? That is so scary. I do hope she'll be okay. You must be very worried and on edge. Then to top it off, you got this lousy groom. I am really sorry. I hope you didn't have to have Swizzle looking show shape anytime too soon. At least it will grow back. Maybe you can do a little scissoring or something just to even it out. (?) How can this person take on such a responsibility and completely botch it?! Arrrrgggg! I feel your frustration. I'd be unhinged! Maybe you can dress him up in some clothes that will hide it if he goes out on the town. (?) Crap. 

Well, let us know if you find out anything about your groomer. Sending lots of good wishes her way. And yours. And I hope Swizzle's skin will heal up quickly. How 'bout a baking soda bath?


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that and I hope your groomer gets better soon! That's really sweet you're going to write her a note. 

Hack jobs are always an awful surprise, but at least hair grows back! I wish I could help you with ideas on what to do next, other than wait for hair to grow. Poor Swizzle. 

For red irritated skin, Espree makes a witch hazel spray (I think Petco sells it) that helps with the itching. Coconut oil will make a dog a bit greasy, but that will take the color and irritation out as well (it also helps condition the coat and keep bugs away....it's good for your skin and hair too.)

Best of luck!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I used Peace and Kindness on him and it is helping but he has never been so itchy after a groom. His ears bothered him for a couple of days too but fortunately they are better now. He is still a little pink now and he was groomed on Wednesday. It doesn't look that close so her clippers must have been hot.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

If he is itchy maybe he wasn't rinsed properly or had a reaction to the product? I might try to give him a bath myself and rinse him extra well.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your groomer - I hope that she is OK!
I wonder if he might be allergic to some product they used on him - have you thought of giving him a bath?
Hack jobs, cuts and burns are why I began doing my own dogs - though I know that there are great groomers in the world who could do much better then me, the ones that I kept finding did far worse then me, so it hardly seemed worth the risk and the money....


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I feel for you! Hope you get to hear your groomer is OK! If not, I hope you can find a good one! It took me months to find a groomer that knew how to hand scissor and even then, I got a bad groom the second time with her....this time(3rd visit) it looked good again, but now I wonder every time I take her, if I'll get a good groom, or a bad one! A little consistency would be nice!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Where are you located? I will post on FB pages to help you out. You can kook up NDGAA, IPG, & a few other Certified groups. You might also ask the groomer if they compete in grooming completions, go to seminars etc.... many times the do called "experienced 20+ years of grooming" are horrible since tgd styles change but the groomer has not bothered to update their skills & patterns.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am in Southington, CT. I would appreciate that 3dogs. I know I have joined Facebook but never go on and have no idea how to use it. Oodlejpoodles mom lives in CT but I think it would take an hour to get to her, maybe more with traffic. I picked my groomer when I was investigating breeders. Her sister breeds and handles poodles and my groomer grooms lots of poodles for shows. I still have not heard anything which makes me worry more. The groomer I used claimed to be experienced in poodles and I was not asking for a newer style so I was hoping for someone competent. I noticed when I picked Swizzle up that the dogs that were there were labs and Goldens, not too challenging to groom. My regular groomer is almost all poodles.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh so sorry to hear all this on all counts. Poor Swizzle, poor you, poor regular groomer....

Not being able to get an appointment (when I really needed to get her in shape for trials) at my regular groomer drove me to start doing Lily myself. I still have lots to learn, but it is actually turning out to be nice time that we spend together. Thankfully my sweet girl stays sweet on the table.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I am sorry your groomer is ill! 

I will say one thing - I started doing my own trimming on Bonnie. With the right equipment it is far easier than you think it might be. You can also break it up in sessions so it isn't so time consuming. I trim Bonnie a day or two after a bath. With my bravura clipper, a coarse 5:1 blade and the metal combs she looks pretty good if I do say so myself. 

It really isn't as tough as we all think it will be. You only need to right equipment - a table (doesn't have to be fancy), a clipper (a decent quality one), some metal combs for the clipper, a how-to book, a dremmel for toenails, decent scissors for top knots and a stand dryer (MUST HAVE). Slowly invest over the next few months and release yourself from the groomer. You can't possibly do any more of a hack job as she did.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree with Outwest. If you want it done right, do it yourself. The only thing I'm missing is the stand dryer. Need to get one. My mother always did her own grooming because "Louie" hated crates and cages so much. She learned to do a great job on him. He always looked spiffy. She worked on him a little every day. She only used the clippers for face and feet, and did the rest by hand scissoring. I'm gonna do this!! This thread has me convinced it's the right way to go,


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I also agree with Outwest. I don't think it is hard at all. I was so scared the first time, now I can do one of my dogs in no time. You can do your own dog, and your dog will like it so much better.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree, I'm horrible at scissoring and I still do it myself because the one good groomer in town won't groom my dogs. lol that sounds bad. She's my friend and before I even got Jem she started showing me how to use the clippers on Jewel because she's got arthritis in her hands so will be retiring when it gets really bad and is doing more clipper work less scissoring. She told me that she knows me and knows that I will not be happy with clipper cuts on my poodle forever. Haha! She's right.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I think this is great! It's Encouraging me to groom my babies too, but.... I'm terrified of scissoring their faces, is thar silly? They do stand still for me to brush/comb their faces, so I think they would be fine, but it's just scary...  hopefully I will be able to try it soon 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have most of the equipment already. I have Laube speed Feed Clippers, small CC shears, and a CC Pup dryer and hose holder. I have Shirlee Kalstone's book "Poodle Clipping and Grooming". I have bathed and trimmed Swizzle's face between grooms. I also have a regular Dremel hiding somewhere in the basement. Is a regular Dremel OK to use or do I need a pet one?

I actually have been talking about potentially grooming Swizzle to my husband as I was aware that my groomer's health was declining. Ironically almost all the things I was worried about me doing to Swizzle the last groomer did to him. I was worried about uneven shave and bracelets on feet not being even, messing up his top knot and potentially giving him razor burn and not straightening his hair. Instead of me doing all that to Swizzle the groomer I used did it. At least he was not cut. 

I do think I will take over grooming should if my regular groomer is unavailable. I just wish I had a good grooming to work off of. 

I guess I will start shopping for grooming tables now. Do I need a stand dryer too or is the CC Pup with holder OK? I know I am not blow drying him correctly now. I have not used the holder and his ears are not puffy and straight like my regular groomer gets them. I guess ready or not I will be grooming Swizzle. One consolation is I think even I can do a better job then his last groom but I guess we will see. Since he was cut so unevenly he already looks like he needs to be groomed even though it has just been a week today.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

First, I am so sorry to hear about your groomer and Swizzle's trip to the groomer. 
That being said I understand your concern about grooming him yourself. Before Rhett I had another toy poodle (RIP)that I groomed him myself. Then Rhett came into my life. The groomer that I researched and took him to worked with him and has made him a joy for myself and my husband to groom. I will say that I was very scared the first time I did him myself... But no cuts, razor burn and we survived together. Now he semi willingly goes to the table at home and let's me groom him. He loves the attention ( one on one) and loves the fresh groomed comment on his being sooo handsome. Really I think his reluctance is just for show. Lol
But as you may discover it is the trust building and the satisfaction of doing that makes it all worth it. 
Then the investment of a stand dryer is a must. Living in CT we can not have damp puppies. Rhett and Jippy are oh so spoiled.. We turn up the heat on grooming day so that even after they are done they stay warm and toasty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your groomer, it's awful when you lose one you like and trust but as regards doing it yourself I agree - go for it!! Pippin was a nightmare when I first took over doing her, but I guess it is about a year on now and she's a gem on the table (mostly!). The only thing it still takes two of us to do is shaving her front feet...

She only gets basic trims, and I've tried both clipper cuts and scissor cuts - she looks better scissored - and at some time I will get a bit more adventurous and try "proper" styles. I really need a dryer stand though too!

First time shaving the face was very nerve-wracking but now it's really easy. I made use of the great videos on the grooming thread for a few tips. And like RhettsMom, I find it great for having my attention totally focused on her, it's a real bonding moment!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

How far is Deep River CT. From you. That is the only place besides 2 in Mass. That do Poodles on a regular basis. I really think you need to show the new groomer your displeasure.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Forty miles. I may consider that. If the other groomer had just needed to be tweaked I would work with her but since there are so many problems it would frankly be embarrassing for us both. She did a good job cutting his nails. Swizzle was cut three weeks before she got him so I don't understand why she shaved up his tail and bracelets uneven ect. I told her she could shave him closer because I did not expect the scissoring the other groomer did but basically he just needed a bit of a trim. When my husband saw him he asked if I brought the right dog home. You know the Grinch's dog? That is what swizzle looks like. I am going to class tonight and I am curious is my classmates will say something. Hair grows and Swizzle is not red anymore. Perhaps I will go to the Thanksgiving Cluster in Springfield. I may be able to find out about my groomer and find a substitute.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The stand dryer is what makes the hair straight because of the heat. I have a force dryer and use it, too, but to me if you only have one, get the stand dryer (with wheels). I bought the base model EDEMCO and had my husband put wheels on it (bought at the hardware store). I saved a ton of money by doing that. Stand dryers are kinda expensive, but worth every penny! If I keep doing the grooming, I might get a better one eventually, but mine is fine for two poodles.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I was unable to find out what happened to my groomer till today. When I called the phone was disconnected and the shop was closed and empty. I spoke with a friend of my groomer and found she checked out of the hospital into a rehab/convalesce home. She just got out and is hopefully on the mend. I am so relieved to hear she doing better.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*CT Girl*: I hope your groomer's health continues to improve. I know how relieved you must be to have news of her. I have some thoughts to share. The first is to really consider talking Swizzle to* Oodlejpoodles mom*! I met her at a Grooming Expo, she is tremendous fun and grooming is her true passion. She is eager to share what she knows, which is A WHOLE LOT. You could "apprentice" with her for the day and get some hands-on experience and coaching that might make you confident to try home grooming. Another thought, just a cautionary one, things can sometimes go wrong even at the best of groomers. And I'm not just speaking about aesthetics here. I haven't shared this before, but Chagall was once inadvertently injured by a trusted groomer, resulting in him suffering, me anguishing, and several hundreds of dollars of veterinary bills and weeks and weeks of treatment. (I'll share a little photo evidence.) When you take over as your poodle's groomer, things can still happen. But you certainly have more control and for me, that became paramount. There are _fabulous, amazing_ groomers out there! I still use one who is kind enough to come to my home to help me from time to time. Like when I want to switch patterns on Chagall and can't puzzle out how to do it without guidance.

I've had all the grooming equipment for a few years now (table, scissors, clippers, Chris Christensen Kool Dry Dryer--which I _love_. I use a hand-held Andis dryer to finish drying Chagall's TK and ears). The last thing I needed for my "arsenal" was confidence, that comes with time. And while I'm no threat to the pros, it's good to know I can always have control over when and how Chagall gets groomed. I am certainly not trying to put groomers out of business. I just happen to have the time (I'm retired) and the motivation to do it myself. So if you're of a mind to, I say give a whirl girl! You CAN do it if you try. :nod:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm glad your groomer is doing better....you had to be so relieved and it was good to have some answers.

I have been scissoring Maurice all over, but just a little...don't want it too short for winter and shaving his face, feet and sani. I shave Matisse in those places, but have used a recommended show groomer once before and tomorrow again. I don't mess with his body hair. She's great. My breeder and all those Poodle Club people use her. 

Anyhow, back to Maurice...the first time I scissored him he probably looked like what you described from this hack groomer. But I tell you, the second time was decidedly better, next time, better yet. And today I'm going to give him a little trimming. The combs I bought don't fit my clippers. So, being so small, it doesn't take that long to zip all over him. It's fun and easy. If I were going to show him, I would take him to this show groomer who does Poodles. But for just around home or town, he looks good enough. And it saves money plus, that bonding thing. Yep. (I am going to ask the groomer to pluck out his ear hairs when I take Matisse. I really hate that idea) *cringe*

Sooooooo....GO FOR IT! lol.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*CT Girl*, Just curious if you decided who will have the privilege of grooming Swizzle next? (Maybe YOU?!)


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Chagall's Mom I am horrified that this happened to Chagall! I can't imagine the anguish you must have gone through seeing your poor baby hurt that way.

There would be no doubt if Oodlejpoodles mom was closer she would definitely be my groomer. She is an hour away, more if there is traffic. For now I found a groomer on the recommendation of my vet. That gave me confidence Swizzle would at least be safe.I was very happy to discover when I checked out her shop that the groomer/owner of the shop has two standard poodles who were with her in the shop, both sporting very cute cuts. The poodle world is a small one and I discovered that my groomer's sister (who handles and breeds toy poodles) taught my new groomer how to groom years ago. She knows my former groomer too. She did a very good job on Swizzle. Because of the hack job the previous groomer did some parts will have to grow out (his poor tail looks like a palm tree). 

I have spoken with Oodlejpoodles mom, she is just lovely, and I do plan on contacting her for lessons. With the holidays and work I just don't have the time now. I am thinking this summer if that works out for her. I do feel I could not ask for a better teacher.

Part of what is holding me back is fear. Not of a bad haircut. I honestly feel I could not do worse than the hack groomer but it is the fear that I will hurt Swizzle. If I ever hurt Swizzle to the extent Chagall was hurt I would never be able to forgive myself. I do feel that lessons from Oodlejpoodles mom will help me get over this. I look at Chagall and Maurice and it does not seem possible that I could be as skilled but with Oodlepooles mom maybe I can do it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just did a badly needed grooming on Lily on Sunday. We got to have important talks about keeping up the good work in rally, mastering the go out and other training business. It was nice bonding time. 

It does take some courage to get started and it is an investment in equipment, but I am glad I decided to do her myself. I think when you get some lessons and start to do Swizzle's grooming yourself you will be very happy with that decision.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Chagall's Mom I am horrified that this happened to Chagall! I can't imagine the anguish you must have gone through seeing your poor baby hurt that way.
> 
> There would be no doubt if Oodlejpoodles mom was closer she would definitely be my groomer. She is an hour away, more if there is traffic. For now I found a groomer on the recommendation of my vet. That gave me confidence Swizzle would at least be safe.I was very happy to discover when I checked out her shop that the groomer/owner of the shop has two standard poodles who were with her in the shop, both sporting very cute cuts. The poodle world is a small one and I discovered that my groomer's sister (who handles and breeds toy poodles) taught my new groomer how to groom years ago. She knows my former groomer too. She did a very good job on Swizzle. Because of the hack job the previous groomer did some parts will have to grow out (his poor tail looks like a palm tree).
> 
> ...


You're not talking about MY Maurice, right? Is there another Maurice here? My Maurice looks like a 5 year old took the scissors to him. But his hair is quite curly so it hides divots and things pretty well. The shaving part is easy as long as they hold relatively still. 

The first time my groomer scissored Matisse, I had already done the shaved parts. This was a couple of months ago. Then she did him again just before this show we went to. She did everything....the bathing, shaving etc. Well, I didn't think she did as well on the shaving this time. She left some little hairs near the corners of his eyes and his face just wasn't as even, even had a couple longish hairs on his muzzle and one of his flews, she completely missed. Arrrggg. She said it will all even out by the time he showed, which was just two days later. Well...no, his face and his feet had a few long hairs. I shaved him better than that before. But there wasn't a thing to do about it then as I didn't want him to have fresh, itchy places. I know she didn't have enough sleep the night before she groomed him so maybe she was in a hurry. But it was a little irritating because I know she can do better. I think I'll take over all the shaved parts from now on. That's how confident I am with that aspect. The scissoring if he's going to be showing....eh, no. lol.

So, in other words...YOU CAN DO THIS.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm glad to hear your groomer is doing better, but that's too bad she is going through that. 

Groomers like the new groomer you tried anger me so much! They give the rest of us a bad rap. They act like they are so experienced and try to use the number of years they have groomed as a part of that experience. I've trained a few groomers during my time as a groomer, and I knew right away if they were worth my time or not. The ones not worth my time didn't get trained to cut hair, the others who were, are fabulous groomers today. You can train anyone how to shave a dog, but true quality grooming comes from scissoring, and that is a gift you either have or you don't. It cannot be taught, only embraced. That had always been my motto.. Groomers need to be honest to themselves and to clients. I have a very close friend who I met when she already was a trained groomer. She had been grooming for 2 years before I met her and we hired her without a demo interview. We hired her because from her pictures, her haircuts looked great, but we mostly hired her because of her personality. A GREAT person. Well, her pictures hid a LOT! Her haircuts her horrendous, and she didn't know it. Sadly, because the people who she worked with prior to us all had the same skill level, and she had been trained in a petsmart crash course. I took her on as an apprentice, and she was the first person I discovered you cannot teach someone how to truly scissor. Although she has improved tremendously, she never will be able to accomplish any quality hand scissoring. But through our training, she learned her strengths and was willing to openly admit if something was out of her league. She was honest to customers if their request was to advanced for her skills, there were plenty of the rest of us that could take those requests to satisfy a clients needs. This has made her a very successful groomer because customers can trust her to give them what she agrees too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

